# Pistons want Wallace



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I just heard on NBA TV that Larry Brown wants Joe Dumars to get Sheed... Without breaking up the core of the team??? Darko anyone>


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

What can they give us of worth? Anything that makes us better or even break even?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Let's indentify their core :

-Chauncy Billups
-Ben Wallace
-Tayshawn Prince
-M.Okur
-R.Hamilton

.......Do you think they view Darko as apart of their core? If we could get Darko, I'd do it in a second. This season is a wash anyways, so why not bring in a 7'1" C super- prospect!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I would take a chance on Darko, as good as this team CAN be at times, I don't think this is a title contending team. I wouldn't mind getting younger and a potential basketball freak.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I like Darko. I'm sure we all do. Even for Sheed, a proven commodity. However, if they are thinking of trading Darko(Highly doubtful) then there must be something they see in him during practice that is not positive at all. Why else would they trade Darko for Sheed. 

They could be going after Kobe or T-Mac, who knows... Sheed's 17 mill off the books give them a lot of room to work.

If they wanted Sheed all along, why not trade us the #2 pick for him back in June? Then we could have taken Carmelo.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

You forgot about Rip Hamilton in that core group.

Here is the deal

Milicic, Sura, and whomever else they want to throw back to make the deal work from a group of....Williamson, Atkins, Rebracca, Davis & Hunter


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> If they wanted Sheed all along, why not trade us the #2 pick for him back in June? Then we could have taken Carmelo.


They don’t want Sheed... Larry Brown does.

At the beginning of the year Brown was new to the team and probably unaware of which players would and would not adapt to his system. Now that he is a few months in he has a better feel for the team.

This scenario seems highly likely to me, especially when you consider that Rasheed is a Larry Brown type player (a good and consistent defensive performer).

-------

Wallace

for 

Milicic
Williamson
Sura
Rebraca

... Wallace for two expiring contracts (Rebraca/ Sura), a serviceable back up PF or starting SF (Williamson) and a grade A center prospect (Milicic).

_An additional pick by the Blazers may be required. _

Overall I like this deal and I believe that it would benefit the goals of both teams.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> Overall I like this deal and I believe that it would benefit the goals of both teams.


No doubt. I'm not a fan of moving Wallace generally, but I think that Darko still has an pretty good chance of being a HoF-level player and I'd be in favor of doing the deal you laid out.

Ed O.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> ... Wallace for two expiring contracts (Rebraca/ Sura), a serviceable back up PF or starting SF (Williamson) and a grade A center prospect (Milicic).
> ...


I too would jump on this in a second. I just have a hard time believing that the Pistons could give up on a 18 year old,7'1", #2 draft pick so quickly.

Although I suppose if either the increased cap room was a factor or the Pistons truly believed Wallace was the one player needed to put them over the Lakers (highly unlikely) I suppose it could make sense for them.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> Wallace
> 
> ...


Williamson has 3 years left on his contract after this one. I don't see Nash taking back a long term deal on any non-star players. Darko has years guaranteed on his rookie scale deal, but he's the center of the deal, isn't he? 

Fortunately, Detroit has a slew of short-term, medium-priced contracts.

I think that Nash would be more interested in something like:

Wallace+Draft Pick for Milicic+Sura+Rebraca+H Davis.

Milicic and 3 expiring contracts.

Davis is purely filler but has the expiring contract that Nash values. Campbell could be substituted for Rebraca (he only has one more year left after this one), and honestly Hunter (another expiring contract) could be substituted for Davis. Like I said, lots of options.

Would Detroit do it? Who knows....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No one is going to give up a really big star, the best player youll get and this is best case, is Okur.... Okurs contract ends soon, which is what the Blazers want, and the Pistons are scared that Okur will demand a big contract like Brad Miller did...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> No one is going to give up a really big star, the best player youll get and this is best case, is Okur.... Okurs contract ends soon, which is what the Blazers want, and the Pistons are scared that Okur will demand a big contract like Brad Miller did...


Some things to remember about Okur:

-- his contract expires THIS SUMMER
-- he's a restricted FA, which means Detroit can match any offer sheet if they can get it to fit with the salary cap rules
-- he's only been under contract two years, so Birds rights haven't attached
-- the most the Pistons or Blazers could offer Okur is the MLE unless they're under the cap

I'd actually be willing to move Rasheed for Okur, I think, but ONLY if Portland feels it can get under the cap enough to match any deal thrown his way. That's a big "if" unless they move DA or RP for expiring contracts this year.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Even Okur's contract isn't going to match up with what Wallace makes. Detroit would have to trade so many players they would have no bench.

Now I know that Larry Brown doesn't like to play rookies and that could have a lot to do with why Darko is sitting, but I would gamble on Darko, Okur, and baggage if Brown really wants Rasheed that bad. I think that might push Portland to the lottery, but hey, it's not like they are going to win a championship with the team as it stands now.

I just can't see how Detroit could trade for Wallace without Portland taking on some ungodly contracts, but I like the idea of a up and coming star for Wallace. :yes:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> This season is a wash anyways, so why not bring in a 7'1" C super- prospect!


Just FYI: a couple of times in the past week, I've seen people say something is a 'wash' when they mean 'disaster' or 'hopeless'. But wash more correctly means:

9 : a situation in which losses and gains or advantages and disadvantages balance each other 

You may have been pointing out that we are a .500 team, in which case I'd agree the season is a wash (so far). 

Just being my usual pedantic self,
barfo


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Pistons arent giving up Darco.... not for anyone except a superstar... the lowest they would take for Darco would be.... Jermaine O'neal (which is stupid in my opinion) Darco sure doesnt seem to be no Carmello and the Pistons could have had him


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wouldn't be surprised if Pistons did indeed give Darko for Sheed. Didn't yall see what Larry Brown did in Philly? He gave up Larry Hughes, Tim Thomas, and many more young players. He isn't a patient guy, he wants to win now, getting Sheed would do wonders for their team. They have no inside presence on the offensive side, Sheed gives them just that. It would make sense from their perspective no doubt. I would do it as a Blazers fan as well. Darko has loads of potential, people are acting like he's a bust but dude, he's 18 and he's 7-1, at his position it takes more time to be something than guards and small forwards. Now Kwame Brown is a bust folks, he is terrible.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> The Pistons arent giving up Darco.... not for anyone except a superstar... the lowest they would take for Darco would be.... Jermaine O'neal (which is stupid in my opinion) Darco sure doesnt seem to be no Carmello and the Pistons could have had him


So Detroit would be stupid to trade Darko for a guy who's a perennial all-star center and is 25 years old?

AND Darko's no Carmelo?

Man... that makes no sense.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Most of us have heard how great Darko is, but many of us have never seen him play on lick of ball. I would be very interested to see him play a game sometime if Larry ever lets him off the bench. With all the scouting reports on him, he would be worth a Rasheed Wallace in the long run, right?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

It's obvious Darko aint ready to play ri now, I think we can all pretty much agree, but dude is only 18, ALL 18 year old players who aren't named LeBron don't play and won't be ready for a while. Especially if you are playing PF or C.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> It's obvious Darko aint ready to play ri now, I think we can all pretty much agree, but dude is only 18, ALL 18 year old players who aren't named LeBron don't play and won't be ready for a while. Especially if you are playing PF or C.


I think that he would be worth the risk, but hey, that is just me!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> I think that he would be worth the risk, but hey, that is just me!


I think that most Blazers fans would agree with you that he's worth the risk. Darko's a player worth dipping into the lottery over, IMO, and if Portland got rid of Rasheed there'd still be an outside chance that they wouldn't have to do that to get him (since they might be able to sneak in without Wallace).

It'd be a long-term investment, but one worth doing IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that most Blazers fans would agree with you that he's worth the risk. Darko's a player worth dipping into the lottery over, IMO, and if Portland got rid of Rasheed there'd still be an outside chance that they wouldn't have to do that to get him (since they might be able to sneak in without Wallace).
> ...


Basically trade Wallace for the 2nd pick in last years draft and filler, along with a chance to get another high pick in this upcoming years draft to boot.

Would Portland fans be upset not making the playoffs with an upside like Darko as the prize? Interesting catch 22 don't you think?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Darko is a core player on the Pistons. He's supposed to be our future, our cornerstone player, our franchise player. He will not be given up for Rasheed Wallace. Okur on the other hand...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

It's Darko, not Darco!

...Okur, I don't know why so many are infatuated with him. he's nothing special. A solid player, nothing more.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Most of us have heard how great Darko is, but many of us have never seen him play on lick of ball. I would be very interested to see him play a game sometime if Larry ever lets him off the bench. With all the scouting reports on him, he would be worth a Rasheed Wallace in the long run, right?


His play so far is ugly. He went up for a WIDE OPEN dunk no one around and got stuffed by rim! they showed it many times on ESPN and made fun of him. I think people IMO are giving him way to much credit. Im sorry until we see some play out of him JUST SAY NO.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> No doubt. I'm not a fan of moving Wallace generally, but I think that Darko still has an pretty good chance of being a HoF-level player and I'd be in favor of doing the deal you laid out.
> ...


if you guys can get darko in a deal for wallace, take it and run before someone sobers up. 5 years from now Darko will be an all star and wallace will be out of the league.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Um....IF Darko is available from DET as part of a package for Sheed, POR should do it in a second. Ed made a great point on why obtaining Okur instead is a risky proposition. The fact is DET has a lot of pieces that POR would be interested in

- expiring contracts (Sura, Rebrecca, Davis, Hunter)
- Young players (Milicic, Okur, Prince, Delfino perhaps)
- Draft picks (bothe their own & MIL 04' pick)

So these two teams would make a lot of sense as trading partners. But POR SHOULD be focusing on Milicic, and if DET would rather send us Williamson or Atkins rather than Rebracca, POR should do it. Same goes if we have to throw in a #1, which I don't think we need to do IMO. Personally I'd rather throw them back Qyntel, than ours or MEM #1 pick.

As a side note, if Milicic was not going to happen, and Okur was deemed not a suitable part of the deal, due to his contract (ie ability to resign him) status. Would POR fans take a deal of Prince & MIL pick? OR BOTH DET picks and rights to Delfino? I would do the prince deal (Can't see why DET would trade him though), not sure on the other one though.

Milicic is an unknown, he COULD be a HOF type player, he could also be a colossal bust. People said the same things about Kwame Brown as someone previously brought up on the board, I think everyone could agree he is not the "future HOF" player that people once thought. His value is not nearly as high as it was the day he was drafted. So talking like Darko is guaranteed to be a star is presumptious IMO. For POR however, it is worth the risk, and if we hit lotto this year (and if MEM does as well) & we draft well, we could be looking good going into a lot of available capspace in 05'.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Dear lord this is one of those situations where I hope Larry Brown has a lot of pull with the owners. The simple truth is that the only way we trade them Sheed is if they give us Darko in return. Joe Dumars is probably looking 5 years down the line and thinks Darko will fit in nicely at the 3 or 5. Brown is looking at Sheed and thinking that if they had him at the 3 right now they'd be the best in the east.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> His play so far is ugly. He went up for a WIDE OPEN dunk no one around and got stuffed by rim! they showed it many times on ESPN and made fun of him. I think people IMO are giving him way to much credit. Im sorry until we see some play out of him JUST SAY NO.


You know who else I saw get rim checked once on a break away? Michael Jordan. So I guess that means Michael Jordan sucks.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> You know who else I saw get rim checked once on a break away? Michael Jordan. So I guess that means Michael Jordan sucks.


I hit a hook shot over Terry Porter at a basketball camp as an 8th grader. Does that mean Terry Porter sucked at defense?

Ed O.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

So what's with Coach Larry does he hope he can give Sheed the old Tarheel fire again?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> You know who else I saw get rim checked once on a break away? Michael Jordan. So I guess that means Michael Jordan sucks.


i never once said Darko sucks now do I ?

I said his play so far is ugly and I would like to see him play more before NASH pulls trigger IMO. Also it was not on a breakaway he was passed ball he jumped straight up and couldnt make it. 

So please read before u talk ty.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I hit a hook shot over Terry Porter at a basketball camp as an 8th grader. Does that mean Terry Porter sucked at defense?
> ...


I beat Darnel Valentine at horse once too!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> I beat Darnel Valentine at horse once too!


I beat a dead horse once. 

Or twice. 

barfo


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Rick Adelman dribbled right past me .. and yes, I sucked on defense at that moment :rofl:

Any interest in Billups to be on our team?

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chauncey_billups/index.html?nav=page

He makes about $5 mill

C Darko and PG Billups for Sheed
requires filler


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> i never once said Darko sucks now do I ?
> ...


No, you didn't say he sucks, but you definitely implied it. "People give him too much credit," you said. Then, you muster as your evidence that he's an inferior player: ONE SINGLE MISSED DUNK. Great argument dude. 

I guess you must be some kind of a basketball genius that you can tell the value of a player from a single play. Have you seen him play at any other time in his career? Did you got to Europe to scout this kid? Or do you only watch the sportscenter highlights?

Everybody misses dunks now and then.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

It's pretty hard to judge a guy who has taken a total of 7 shots in the NBA, but if he's healthy and that's all he's taken, you do have to wonder what all the fuss was about. I wouldn't be against the deal necessarily, but if it did happen or doesn't, I would hope that the scouts are working with a lot more insight and knowledge than we have. Of course, this also gives a built-in excuse: if we do it, it's a good thing because we know our scouts must know something. If it doesn't happen, then it's a good thing because our scouts must know something.

I guess the way to hedge bets is to make sure that the filler that comes with him is exoiring contracts. That way, you don't get too badly burned either way.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you didn't say he sucks, but you definitely implied it. "People give him too much credit," you said. Then, you muster as your evidence that he's an inferior player: ONE SINGLE MISSED DUNK. Great argument dude.
> ...


Ok how can u sit here and say he is the future of B-Ball when he has played like 5 min. Give me a break  yea im going to muster at his missed dunk the guy is 7'1 and got blocked by the rim hmm that doesnt seem right for a all star u call him.

No im not no genius and u may think you smartass comments are funny but why trade someone who has made a mark in the league to some kid who was good in europe and may never be anything in the nba (again im not saying he sucks for people who do not understand english). Oh so u are implying u flew to europe and watched him powerhouse shaq type players 

hmm get a life dont attack me unless u have facts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Some things to remember about Okur:
> ...


The Pistons don't have room for a max at the moment, but they do have more then the MLE right?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Wouldn't be surprised if Pistons did indeed give Darko for Sheed. Didn't yall see what Larry Brown did in Philly? He gave up Larry Hughes, Tim Thomas, and many more young players. He isn't a patient guy, he wants to win now, getting Sheed would do wonders for their team. They have no inside presence on the offensive side, Sheed gives them just that. It would make sense from their perspective no doubt. I would do it as a Blazers fan as well. Darko has loads of potential, people are acting like he's a bust but dude, he's 18 and he's 7-1, at his position it takes more time to be something than guards and small forwards. Now Kwame Brown is a bust folks, he is terrible.


Brown had the power to make trades there, I don't think he does with the Pistons.

-Petey


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Brown had the power to make trades there, I don't think he does with the Pistons.


Yeah but what kind of pull does he have with Dumars or the owner? We are talking about a VERY well respected coach in the NBA here, who has been a GM as well. DET let a GOOD coach go in Carlisle, just so they could specifically hire Brown & they paid him top dollar to do so. So if Brown pushes for Sheed, is Dumars going to say "tough luck"? I find that very hard to believe. Brown didn't come to DET to wait 3-5 years to see if Darko develops, he came to DET b\c he thinks they are close to winning now. I would bet they have had some interesting conversations regarding acquiring Sheed. The question is how hard would Brown push Dumars? and would Dumars listen? Personally, I think Brown has no patience to wait on Darko, he'd rather have a veteran like Sheed.


----------



## GivenToFly (Dec 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Rick Adelman dribbled right past me .. and yes, I sucked on defense at that moment :rofl:
> 
> Any interest in Billups to be on our team?
> ...


The Pistons won't trade their starting point guard and clutch player for a Jackass like 'Sheed...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Yeah but what kind of pull does he have with Dumars or the owner? We are talking about a VERY well respected coach in the NBA here, who has been a GM as well. DET let a GOOD coach go in Carlisle, just so they could specifically hire Brown & they paid him top dollar to do so. So if Brown pushes for Sheed, is Dumars going to say "tough luck"? I find that very hard to believe. Brown didn't come to DET to wait 3-5 years to see if Darko develops, he came to DET b\c he thinks they are close to winning now. I would bet they have had some interesting conversations regarding acquiring Sheed. The question is how hard would Brown push Dumars? and would Dumars listen? Personally, I think Brown has no patience to wait on Darko, he'd rather have a veteran like Sheed.


He left a job where he was a GM, to be strictly a coach. I am sure that he knew upon leaving, he would not have the power to make such trades. Perhaps the influence, but I don't think even that. Him pushing for it undermines the power that Dumars holds as a GM. And Dumars was high on Darko. 

And I don't think he left for Detriot thinking it was a win it all now situation. Are the Pistons more of a lock then the 76ers? I won't think so. My feeling is it was more for a change of pace, and his inability to get along with AI, whom the 76ers wouldn't trade unless it were for a Superstar and then some. 

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GivenToFly</b>!
> The Pistons won't trade their starting point guard and clutch player for a Jackass like 'Sheed...


For arguement sake, lets say that Dumars and their ownership is willing to comprimise on going after Wallace. I think the Pistons are more likely to give up Billups or Hamilton in part for Wallace before Darko. With the 76ers, Brown had a similar situation. Billups and AI are/were shot first PG, and he moved AI to SG and inserted Snow as the PG. If the Pistons traded Billups they would look for a pass first time, I would think. Or if they traded Hamilton, they would move Billups to SG and acquire a big pass first PG. 

I doubt Darko is getting traded just yet. And by acquiring Sheed, it would help them sign Okur too. With Sheed huge expiring coming off, the filler needed to match in in trade, even if they signed Sheed to a current CBA max contract, they would be saving an addition (up to) 5 million upon their cap.

-Petey


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Are the Pistons more of a lock then the 76ers? I won't think so.


I think most would disagree.

Dan


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but what kind of pull does he have with Dumars or the owner? We are talking about a VERY well respected coach in the NBA here, who has been a GM as well. DET let a GOOD coach go in Carlisle, just so they could specifically hire Brown & they paid him top dollar to do so. So if Brown pushes for Sheed, is Dumars going to say "tough luck"? I find that very hard to believe. Brown didn't come to DET to wait 3-5 years to see if Darko develops, he came to DET b\c he thinks they are close to winning now. I would bet they have had some interesting conversations regarding acquiring Sheed. The question is how hard would Brown push Dumars? and would Dumars listen? Personally, I think Brown has no patience to wait on Darko, he'd rather have a veteran like Sheed.


good post


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Brown didn't come to DET to wait 3-5 years to see if Darko develops, he came to DET b\c he thinks they are close to winning now.


I've heard Larry interviewed a few times, and he seems (to me) to be more about teaching hoops and developing young players then just questing for a championship. I've heard him state he might end up his career coaching a high school team. He's notoriously hard on rookies putting them through a boot camp of sorts in their first year. According to reports, nobody recieved close to the amount of individual tutoring from him that Darko did in preseason. 

I'd guess that they aren't ready to ditch their #2 pick just yet, but Wallace is a talent who would fit their needs better this season as a player and next season as a lower paid player who would help them clear the cap space necessary to retain Okur. Certainly it could be argued that a Pistons future with Okur and Wallace might be more appealing to them then one with Darko, Prince, and Williamson. A frontline of Wallace, Wallace, and Okur would be a monster IMO. Interesting speculations...

STOMP


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I would guess Joe D would refuse to part with 

Billups
Wallace
Darko
Prince

The deals I can work out CBA wise sucks for you guys so I am sure this trade is dead in the water. This is the best I could do

Okur
Rebraca
Williamson
Sura
1st round pick(s)

For

Wallace

You get expiring contracts in rebraca and sura. A decent young player in Okur and pretty good low post scorer in williamson. I tried to make it sound good but I know its not a good deal for portland unless they are hell bent on moving wallace.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd chuck one or both of Portland's first-rounders in to make a Wallace-Milicic deal come true.

I've been a staunch believer in not dealing Wallace unless Portland can get excellent value back, and I've mostly been protective of Wallace's real value. I think this deal would be getting incredible value back for Wallace. I'm not a believer in all scouting hype, but the scouts' opinions of this guy were nearly as unanimous as their appraisals of LeBron James.

Milicic was so lauded, some even speculated he might be taken ahead of James (which died after a second wave of James hype).

Randolph is young still. When Milicic rounds into a top-notch center, Randolph will be entering his prime. If Woods, or any other players the Blazers add in the meantime, can also add some production to the backcourt, Portland could be a serious title contender.

If it took Wallace, Woods and two first-rounders to get Milicic, I'd do it.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> This is the best I could do
> 
> Okur, Rebraca, Williamson, Sura, 1st round pick(s) for Wallace
> ...


Since Portland would likely lose RFA Okur during the offseason (because they wouldn't be able to match offers he'd recieve over the MLE), I doubt that Okur would be mentioned in any real Blazer/Piston chats. Your proposal would leave Portland with only Williamson and a low 1st after this season in exchange for arguably their top player. No thanks 

You've got Prince on Joe D's untouchable list too? He seems like an OK SF to me, but I'm pretty sure Sheed would be a major upgrade. 

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Ok how can u sit here and say he is the future of B-Ball when he has played like 5 min. Give me a break  yea im going to muster at his missed dunk the guy is 7'1 and got blocked by the rim hmm that doesnt seem right for a all star u call him.
> 
> No im not no genius and u may think you smartass comments are funny but why trade someone who has made a mark in the league to some kid who was good in europe and may never be anything in the nba (again im not saying he sucks for people who do not understand english). Oh so u are implying u flew to europe and watched him powerhouse shaq type players
> ...


I didn't say he was the future of basketball. I'll leave that up to the scouts, general manager and NBA coaches who decided that he had the talent to be a #2 overall draft pick ahead of Carmello Anthony. If he was drafted #2 overall, I'm guessing he has quite a bit of talent. One missed dunk doesn't take away from what he can do. 

Why trade an unproven guy for a guy with a potential hall of fame career ahead of him? Are you joking? Because Portland won't win a championship this year and Wallace may very well get away from us this summer. In my opinion, that's a no brainer of a trade scenario.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Here is a related thread with a threeway Dallas/Detroit/PDX trade discussion


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> So Detroit would be stupid to trade Darko for a guy who's a perennial all-star center and is 25 years old?


Let me make it more clear... The Pistons are stupid because thats the lowest theyll take for Darco...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> Let me make it more clear... The Pistons are stupid because thats the lowest theyll take for Darco...


AH! OK... sorry for being confused. What you're saying makes more sense to me now 

Ed O.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> > So Detroit would be stupid to trade Darko for a guy who's a perennial all-star center and is 25 years old?
> ...


Wallace isn't a Center.

-Petey


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> > > So Detroit would be stupid to trade Darko for a guy who's a perennial all-star center and is 25 years old?
> ...


Or 25, or a perennial all-star (although, if he'd just quit worshipping Satan, he probably would be all three of those things). I think the poster was talking about Jermaine O'neal.

barfo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Or 25, or a perennial all-star (although, if he'd just quit worshipping Satan, he probably would be all three of those things). I think the poster was talking about Jermaine O'neal.
> 
> barfo


My bad, I would think you are correct. Although O'Neal isn't a center either.

-Petey


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> My bad, I would think you are correct. Although O'Neal isn't a center either.


I was talking about Jermaine. And he can certainly play center. Just like Tim Duncan.

Ed O.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

This works in Real -Gm and i would do it:


Detroit trades: PG Lindsey Hunter (3.7 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 16.0 minutes) 
PF Darko Milicic (0.5 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 2.8 minutes) 
C Elden Campbell (6.7 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
C Zeljko Rebracca (2.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.7 minutes) 
Detroit receives: SF Rasheed Wallace (16.7 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.9 apg in 38.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.2 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

Portland trades: SF Rasheed Wallace (16.7 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.9 apg in 38.7 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Lindsey Hunter (3.7 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 11 games) 
PF Darko Milicic (0.5 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10 games) 
C Elden Campbell (6.7 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24 games) 
C Zeljko Rebracca (2.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14 games) 
Change in team outlook: -3.2 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Detroit and Portland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Detroit and Portland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I was talking about Jermaine. And he can certainly play center. Just like Tim Duncan.
> ...


They can. but their teams cateer to their desires not to (Rasho and Pollard/Miller) so I won't say they are All-Star centers.

-Petey


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> They can. but their teams cateer to their desires not to (Rasho and Pollard/Miller) so I won't say they are All-Star centers.


OK. Whether you'll say it or not doesn't really affect whether they are or not, however. 

Ed O.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> OK. Whether you'll say it or not doesn't really affect whether they are or not, however.
> ...


Hmm true, but due to them not liking to play the position, their teams looking to fill the center role, and the majority of their minutes as a PF, they aren't centers.

-Petey


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was the future of basketball. I'll leave that up to the scouts, general manager and NBA coaches who decided that he had the talent to be a #2 overall draft pick ahead of Carmello Anthony. If he was drafted #2 overall, I'm guessing he has quite a bit of talent. One missed dunk doesn't take away from what he can do.
> ...


Actually when u compare a rookie to Michael Jordan then u must think he is the future of basketball along with that Jordan has established himself in the league as the number one guy to ever play so please dont compare them. Also you are telling me his one dunk is nothing to base his play on.. umm thats the only time he played so what else is there??? Also you go ahead and get into the hype of how good scouts are...can u say sam bowie wasnt he supposed to be better than Jordan Hmm... 

You have no facts to back anything u say u just keep blabbing on about how darko is good because scouts said so and he was the number 2 pick ahead of Carmelo lets see here who is better Carmelo or Darko i think thats a easy one and that again go's back to Sam Bowie, who is better Oh Bowie must be cause he was picked before Jordan. You are giving this Kid way to much credit especially sayin a potential hall of famer GIVE ME A BREAK!

I NEVER ONCE PUT DARKO DOWN I SAID I WANT TO SEE MORE PLAY BEFORE U CALL HIM THE FUTURE. Hopefully u can understand that now. get some facts before you try to attack. Thx


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

The only possible way Joe Dumars would pull the trigger on a deal like this is if he was confident it would result in a championship, this year. Not just getting to the finals, he'd have to believe the Pistons would have a better than 50% chance of getting there and winning. Wallace just isn't that good. If Dumars had to decide between firing Brown and trading Darko for someone who wouldn't make the Pistons the prohibitive favorite for the NBA championship, I honestly think he'd fire Brown. 

Dumars has stated that, in his judgement, Darko could become the most valuable player in the NBA. Darko has a great work ethic and no documented character problems. The Pistons don't like players with character problems. I'm not sure how well Rasheed would fit in anyway. Unless you guys throw in Randolph, it's simply not going to happen. 

Are the Pistons over-valuing Milicic? Quite possibly. Do the Blazers over-value Randolph and Wallace? Again, quite possibly. Both have character questions and Randolph is a liability on defense from what I've seen. Wallace no longer seems willing to commit to banging in the paint, which greatly reduces his value.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

True, Randolph is not a good defender, but ! ... Ben Wallace is just as big of a liability on the offensive end. Wallace, though likes to hang outside..he's leaps and bounds better in the post then any Piston player on the blocks, it's not even close. Overvalue Milicic? I think so. The guys is avg 0 ppg 0 rpg! granted he gets very little P/T..but atleast Travis Outlaw is avg 1 ppg! lol And you don't see us Blazer fans going around calling Outlaw 'the franchise', lol


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> I'm not sure how well Rasheed would fit in anyway. *Unless you guys throw in Randolph*, it's simply not going to happen.


Sheed and Randolph for Darko??? :rofl: thats.. thats... Just insane


----------

